# 32 weeks and my sOn has puv. Anyone else?



## Tatubaby

He was diagnosed when I was 19 weeks. I'm now 32. Doctors wanted me to terminate but I said no so they referred me to a hospital that had advance fetal care. I had a tour of the nicu last week. They are planning surgery to open up his urethra. And say he may have lung damage or kidney or both. Anyone else go threw this?


----------



## Darlin65

:hugs: Good Luck! I wouldn't terminate either. At least this way he has a fighting chance. I hate when doctors call for termination when they can't say 100% that they know the severity of a situation. One of the ladies on here I am very close with just delivered her baby girl yesterday. She was told to terminate but is doing great!


----------



## JleStar

Tatubaby said:


> He was diagnosed when I was 19 weeks. I'm now 32. Doctors wanted me to terminate but I said no so they referred me to a hospital that had advance fetal care. I had a tour of the nicu last week. They are planning surgery to open up his urethra. And say he may have lung damage or kidney or both. Anyone else go threw this?

i know this post is very old but was hoping you are still on baby and bump. Please let me know how things went. I am in a similar position with my LO. 
thanks


----------

